# Civil PE Exam Transportation Depth References April 2015



## 808 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hope the studying is going well for you all! I'll be taking it down in Sacramento. Anyone with me?

There are 11 references listed for the Transportation depth section and I'm finding it very difficult to obtain them all without breaking bank.

Here is the list:


*AASHTO A Policy on Geometric Design of Highways and Streets, 6th edition, 2011, American Association of State Highway &amp; Transportation Officials, Washington, DC.*

*AASHTO Guide for Design of Pavement Structures (GDPS-4-M), 1993, and 1998 supplement, American Association of State Highway &amp; Transportation Officials, Washington, DC.*

AASHTO Roadside Design Guide, 4th edition, 2011, American Association of State Highway &amp; Transportation Officials, Washington, DC.

AASHTO Mechanistic-Empirical Pavement Design Guide: A Manual of Practice, interim edition, July 2008, American Association of State Highway &amp; Transportation Officials, Washington, DC.

AASHTO Guide for the Planning, Design, and Operation of Pedestrian Facilities, 1st edition, 2004, American Association of State Highway &amp; Transportation Officials, Washington, DC.

*AASHTO Highway Safety Manual, 1st ed., vol. 1, 2010, American Association of State Highway &amp; Transportation Officials, Washington, DC.*

AI The Asphalt Handbook (MS-4), 7th edition, 2007, Asphalt Institute, Lexington, KY.

*HCM Highway Capacity Manual 2010, Transportation Research Board—National Research Council, Washington, DC.*

*MUTCD Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices, 2009, including Revisions 1 and 2 dated May 2012, U.S. Department of TransportationFederal Highway Administration, Washington, DC.*

PCA Design and Control of Concrete Mixtures, 15th edition, 2011, Portland Cement Association, Skokie, IL.

*FHWA Hydraulic Design of Highway Culverts, Hydraulic Design Series*


I have the ones in *BOLD*. Anyone have insight if we really NEED the others? If so does anyone know where I could get access to the PDF version for free or at a good price?

Appreciate it!


----------



## smilestar (Jan 29, 2015)

I think you are good. The most important ones are Green book, HCM &amp; MUTCD from my experience.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 29, 2015)

808 said:


> Hope the studying is going well for you all! I'll be taking it down in Sacramento. Anyone with me?
> 
> There are 11 references listed for the Transportation depth section and I'm finding it very difficult to obtain them all without breaking bank.
> 
> ...




There is a forum specifically for the Civil PE / Transpo Depth. There is even a sticky just for references: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=8251 You'd have better luck reaching the right folks in that forum. But, to answer your question:

1 - GDHS - you'll need it and you have it.

2 - You won't need it but you aleady have it.

3 - RDG. You'll want to get this for sure

4 - MEPDG. Won't need

5 - Not sure about this one since it's new. You'll likely be ok without it?

6 - Not sure about this one since it's new but you have it so that's good.

7 - Won't need

8 - HCM - you'll need and you have it.

9 - MUTCD - you'll need it and you have it.

10 - Won't need it

11 - Won't need it but you have it.

Good luck.

PS Be careful asking for PDF versions of these copyrighted books.


----------



## The Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

^what he said


----------



## bhook20 (Feb 3, 2015)

In addition to those listed above as must needs, I'd recommend finding a way to get the AASHTO Pedestrian Faciilities manual. In addition to roadways, my agency does a lot of hike/bike trails. This is the new trend in transportation. I could think of dozens of simple questions to ask someone from this book that may not be in any other of the listed references. But, the book may be costly so I'm not sure if one or two questions is worth it.

Also, I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the culvert design manual. Many references contain culvert information but this is a new exam and none of us have experience with this new format. That manual has some good information so I'd at least highlight some details just in case.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 4, 2015)

bhook20 said:


> In addition to those listed above as must needs, I'd recommend finding a way to get the AASHTO Pedestrian Faciilities manual. In addition to roadways, my agency does a lot of hike/bike trails. This is the new trend in transportation. I could think of dozens of simple questions to ask someone from this book that may not be in any other of the listed references. But, the book may be costly so I'm not sure if one or two questions is worth it.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the culvert design manual. Many references contain culvert information but this is a new exam and none of us have experience with this new format. That manual has some good information so I'd at least highlight some details just in case.






Thanks bh.

Yeah, again, I am not totally familiar with the importance/necessity of the AASHTO Pedestrian Guide (#6). I started this thread when the Guide was first added to the NCEES list. Perhaps there might be something useful there? Also, the HCM (and even the GDHS) cover pedestrian facilities.

As for the FHWA Culverts book (#11), it's free, so one might as well get/have it. But, honestly, if you were to review it in depth, you'd waste a lot of valuable study hours. It's my opinion that any culvert question you might get on the exam could most likely be answered from the CERM.


----------



## John QPE (Feb 4, 2015)

I think HEC-22 will probably give you more relevance on this test for drainage. But what do I know? I'm bringing both regardless.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 4, 2015)

John Q said:


> I think HEC-22 will probably give you more relevance on this test for drainage. But what do I know? I'm bringing both regardless.




Hmmmm..... I'd strongly recommend you use caution when choosing to study from/rely on references outside of the NCEES list. What about FHWA-NHI-10-009 do you think is necessary to know?

http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/engineering/hydraulics/pubs/10009/


----------



## 808 (Feb 4, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> 808 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the studying is going well for you all! I'll be taking it down in Sacramento. Anyone with me?
> ...


Thank you very much!! Sounds like I'm pretty set except the RDG, which is very costly. I'll have to find a way to borrow it somehow.


----------



## poncho3101 (Mar 10, 2015)

bhook20 said:


> In addition to those listed above as must needs, I'd recommend finding a way to get the AASHTO Pedestrian Faciilities manual. In addition to roadways, my agency does a lot of hike/bike trails. This is the new trend in transportation. I could think of dozens of simple questions to ask someone from this book that may not be in any other of the listed references. But, the book may be costly so I'm not sure if one or two questions is worth it.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the culvert design manual. Many references contain culvert information but this is a new exam and none of us have experience with this new format. That manual has some good information so I'd at least highlight some details just in case.






808 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > 808 said:
> ...


Hi I have the RDG would you like to exchange it for one of your manuals?


----------



## civil4life (Mar 28, 2015)

I agree with above. The only other one I would recommend is the RDG. The other 2 times I took the exam I had one question in each exam from there.


----------

